# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने

## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?

नमस्कार मित्रों ! यहाँ डाक्टर भीमराव आंबेडकर की इस पुस्तक का हिंदी  अनुवाद  प्रस्तुत किया जावेगा ! 
पुस्तक के पृष्ट ......मूलतः प्रस्तुत किये जावेंगे !

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

स्वागत है जी कोई तो आये जो ..............

----------


## Akash78

प्रशासक  जी एवं नियामको से निवेदन है की वे बिना किसी पूर्वाग्रह  के सहयोग प्रदान करेंगे ! धन्यवाद !

----------


## Akash78

पुस्तक को स्वयं इस्केन करना है ! अतः थोड़े धैर्य  एवं समय की आवश्यकता होगी !

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?


 *WHO WERE THE SHUDRAS ?*
*http://books.google.com/books?id=nAq...page&q&f=false*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
*फोरम पर पधारने वाले अतिथि सदस्यों से निवेदन है की वे इस पुस्तक को पड़ने के लिए ..फोरम पर अपना रजिस्ट्रेशन  कर लेवे ! धन्यवाद !*

----------


## Akash78

*शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?

----------


## Akash78

''THE ANNIHILATION OF CASTE''  is one of the best book of B R Ambedkar 
***"THE ANNIHILATION OF CASTE"*** 
*(a special e-text designed for students)*

----------


## Akash78

*शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?*

----------


## Akash78

*   शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?*

----------


## arjun32

रचनात्मक प्रयास.... शुरुआत  अच्छी है....

----------


## Akash78

> रचनात्मक प्रयास.... शुरुआत  अच्छी है....


 *धन्यवाद ! मित्र !*........... :Tiranga:

----------


## loverboy.10

आपका प्रयास सराहनीय है, आप बधाई के पात्र हो ! आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् |

----------


## Akash78

> आपका प्रयास सराहनीय है, आप बधाई के पात्र हो ! आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् |


हौसला अफजाई के लिए धन्वाद मित्र ! 


नए अथिति सदस्यों से निवेदन है की इस पुस्तक को पड़ने के लिए वे फोरम के  सदस्य  बने !

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?

वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ??

----------


## Akash78

नए अथिति सदस्यों से निवेदन है की इस पुस्तक को पड़ने के लिए वे फोरम के  सदस्य  बने !

दोस्तों ! यदि पड़ने में कठिनाई आ रही हो तो कृपया ज़ूम करके पड़ें ! निचे के दाहिने हाथ की और जूम आप्शन है इन्टरनेट एक्स्प्लोसर  में  !
पड़ने के लिए संलग्न 209120 पर क्लिक करें !

----------


## Akash78

नए अथिति सदस्यों से निवेदन है की इस पुस्तक को पड़ने के लिए वे फोरम के  सदस्य  बने !
दोस्तों ! यदि पड़ने में कठिनाई आ रही हो तो कृपया ज़ूम करके पड़ें ! निचे के दाहिने हाथ की और जूम आप्शन है इन्टरनेट एक्स्प्लोसर  में  


शुद्र कौन थे ?

वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ??

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?

वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ??

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?

वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ??

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?

वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ??

----------


## THE UNDERTAKER

*हा हा हा हा ....अरे* :bed:*"दलित प्रिंटिंग प्रेस"*:bed:* के नाम से १ नया "Sub-फोरम "*:pointlol:* बनवा ले "प्रंबंधन" से बोल के फिर उसमें अपनी उल जुलूल किताबें छपते रहियो...*:bear:

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?

वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ??

----------


## THE UNDERTAKER

> *हा हा हा हा ....अरे* :bed:*"दलित प्रिंटिंग प्रेस"*:bed:* के नाम से १ नया "Sub-फोरम "*:pointlol:* बनवा ले "प्रंबंधन" से बोल के फिर उसमें अपनी उल जुलूल किताबें छपते रहियो...*:bear:


[B]    जब अंग्रेजी राज की जड़ें भारत में जमने लगी.तब उन्होंने हिन्दु धर्मांतरण की सोची.पर उन्होंने इस बात को समझा की हिन्दुओ के सीधे धर्मांतरण का विरोध होगा. इसलिए दुसरे प्रभावकारी उपाय सोचे गए

    मैकाले-मैक्समुलर की मुखियागिरी में हिन्दु धर्म में तथाकथित नैतिक सुधार,स्कूलों में इंग्लिश मीडियम से पढाई के जरिये मातृभाषा से कटाव , और सबसे बड़ा तथा हिन्दु धर्म की जड़ो पे सीधा व मारक वार करने वाला उपाय था हिन्दू-धर्मशास्त्रों का भ्रामक-भाष्य करना उनमे उलटे सीधे श्लोक डालकर प्रिंट करके हिन्दुओं के हाथों में सौंपकर हिन्दू मन को ग्लानी से भर देना की देखो तुम्हारे धर्मशास्त्रों में कितना अनर्गल लिखा है


*ईस्ट इण्डिया कंपनी ने मैक्समूलर को बहुत ऊँची रकम पे वेदों का जाली भाष्य बनाने और दूसरे ग्रंथों में वाहियात बाते ठूंसने के लिए अनुबंधित किया था. इतना ही नहीं ईसाईयों द्वारा लगातार कुप्रचार किया जाता रहा की हिंदुत्व कोई धर्म नहीं है यह तो सम्प्रदायों का जोड़ मात्र है. ब्रिटिश कुप्रचार "हिंदुत्व कोई धर्म नहीं है" ने आज अपनी जड़ें काफी मजबूत कर ली है. घोर दुखद आश्चर्य तो यह है की जिन विद्वानों को हिन्दू लोग धर्मशास्त्रों का विशेषज्ञ मानते है वे भी यही भाषा बोलने लगें है[/B
    ]

    ऐसे कुप्रचार का एक मात्र लक्ष्य केवल हिन्दू धर्म के प्रति अश्रद्धा,हीनता,संद ेह की भावना पैदा करना रहा है ताकि हिन्दुओं को धर्मान्तरित करके हिंदुत्व को मिटा दिया जाये. और इसमें ईसाई मिशनरिया, और खासधर्म के अनुयायी जी जान से लगे हुए है, और उन का साथ देने के लिए हिन्दू पैदा होकर भी हिंदुत्व से अनजान सेक्युलर जमात ( जिन्हें शायद सेक्युलर का अर्थ भी नहीं पता ) तैयार बैठी है.
    मगर हिन्दू धर्म में आस्था रखने वालों की अटल धारणा है की हिंदुत्व ईसाइयत और दूसरोँ की तरह किसी मानव द्वारा स्थापित कट्टरवादी पंथ(रिलिजन) नहीं है,क्योंकि हिन्दु धर्म ईश्वरीय ज्ञान पर आधारित,पक्षपात रहित स्वतंत्र विचारों का स्वागत करने वाला,प्रगतीशील,मान व-कल्याणकारी, ब्रह्माण्ड में स्थित जीव मात्र का हित चाहने वाला,संपूर्ण मानव धर्म है* 

*आंबेडकर भी अंग्रेजों के इन टट्टुओं में से १ था*

----------


## Akash78

[QUOTE=THE UNDERTAKER;506784]*हा हा हा हा ....अरे* :bed:*"दलित प्रिंटिंग प्रेस"*:bed:* के नाम से १ नया "Sub-फोरम "*:pointlol:* बनवा ले "प्रंबंधन" से बोल के फिर उसमें अपनी उल जुलूल किताबें छपते रहियो...*:bear:[/QUOTE]

*तू हमेशा पिछड़ा ही रहेगा .....यदि ये ही हॉल रहा तेरा ...सुधर जा ....मै तेरे लिए ...प्रेयर  करूँगा..*

----------


## Akash78

तू हमेशा पिछड़ा ही रहेगा .....यदि ये ही हॉल रहा तेरा ...सुधर जा ....मै  तेरे लिए ...प्रेयर  करूँगा....तू निरा बुद्धिहीन है ...जो हिन्दू {सनातन }धर्म  को इतना कमजोर समझता है ...?

----------


## THE UNDERTAKER

> [QUOTE=THE UNDERTAKER;506784]*हा हा हा हा ....अरे* *"दलित प्रिंटिंग प्रेस"*:bed:* के नाम से १ नया "Sub-फोरम "*:pointlol:* बनवा ले "प्रंबंधन" से बोल के फिर उसमें अपनी उल जुलूल किताबें छपते रहियो...*/QUOTE]
> 
> *तू हमेशा पिछड़ा ही रहेगा .....यदि ये ही हॉल रहा तेरा ...सुधर जा ....मै तेरे लिए ...प्रेयर  करूँगा..*


*तो फिर तो एक बात कह दे -अपने "Signature" में जोड़ दे*:pointlol:

*"गर्व से कहो की मैं शुद्र हु"-आकाश (दलित प्रिंटिंग प्रेस)*:rofl:

----------


## Akash78

*शुद्र कौन थे ?

वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ??


जानने के पडिये .....भारत के संविधान के प्रधान शिल्पकार की कलम से लिखा गया यह प्रबंध ग्रन्थ ! .........*

----------


## THE UNDERTAKER

*१ और बात बता...तेरे चहेते "आंबेडकर" ने जब शूद्रों और दलितों के उत्थान के लिए इतना किया तो फिर "बुद्धist" क्यों बन गया इस तरह तो वोह उस "वर्ग" को ही छोड़ कर भाग गया (शुद्र) जिसके नाम  ने उसने अपनी "राजनितिक रोटी" सेंकी थी* :rofl:

----------


## Akash78

> *तो फिर तो एक बात कह दे -अपने "Signature" में जोड़ दे*:pointlol:
> 
> *"गर्व से कहो की मैं शुद्र हु"-आकाश (दलित प्रिंटिंग प्रेस)*:rofl:


इस देश की ७५ % से 80% जनसँख्या शुद्र है ! मेरी बात छोड़  मित्र  तू अपनी ही बता दे ...मै तो शुद्र भी नहीं हूँ ..!!इस देश की ७५ % से 80% जनसँख्या शुद्र है ! मेरी बात मित्र  छोड़ तू अपनी ही बता दे ...मै तो  शुद्र भी नहीं हूँ ..!! और हाँ यह न समझ की दूसरी  id  बनाने से मैंने अपनी  सखी को पहचाना  नहीं...?

----------


## THE UNDERTAKER

*हा हा हा हा .*:rofl:*.....गर्व से कह दे बेटा ...रोता क्यों है......इस बात से तेरा क्या लेना देना की की इस देश की कितनी % आबादी कौन है (दस का दम गेम शो नहीं चल रहा आजकल)*:nono:*.....तेरे को ढिंढोरा पीटने की क्या जरुरत तू शुद्र है की नहीं "वैसे भी सुद्रों की कोटि उनके कर्म से निर्धारित की गयी थी" अब तेरे कर्म ही वैसे हैं तो क्या फरक पड़ता है....है तो तू "शुद्र' ही न.*:pointlol:*....हा हा हा ....अगर जन्म से न हुआ (जैसा तुने दावा किया है) तो कर्म से ही सही*:rofl:

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?

----------


## Akash78

मित्रो ! इसी के साथ...... शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ? का आमुख समाप्त होता है !
भारतीय संविधान के प्रधान शिल्पकार भारत रत्न डॉ भीमराव आंबेडकर की कलम से लिखी गई यह पुस्तक मूलतः इंग्लिश में लिखी गई थी ! जिसका अनुवाद यहाँ प्रस्तुत किया जा रहा है !यह अनुवाद मध्यप्रदेश हिंदी ग्रन्थ अकादमी भोपाल के लिए ...बरकतउल्ला विश्वविध्यालय ,भोपाल के वरिष्ट प्राध्यापकों द्वारा किया गया है -
अनुवादक गण-
डॉ वीरेन्द्र पाल सिंग - व्याखाता समाजशास्त्र
डॉ श्याम नंदन चौधरी - व्याखाता समाजशास्त्र
डॉ श्याम भटनागर - वरिष्ट प्राध्यापक हिंदी
सम्पादक -डॉ श्याम भटनागर

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
*विषय-सूची*

भारतीय संविधान के प्रधान शिल्पकार भारत रत्न डॉ भीमराव आंबेडकर की कलम से लिखी गई यह पुस्तक मूलतः अंग्रेजी { English } में लिखी गई थी ! जिसका अनुवाद यहाँ प्रस्तुत किया जा रहा है !
*जिस किसी को भी यह बुक मूल अंग्रेजी (english ) में पड़ना हो वे मुझे बताये ..मै लिंक दे दूंगा !
*

----------


## Akash78

यह पुस्तक वेद अर्थात श्रुति , स्मृति एवं ब्राम्हण ग्रंथो(तैतरीय ब्राम्हण ,शतपथ ब्राम्हण इत्यादि ) के आधार के प्रमाण पुष्ट आधार पर लिखी गई है !

अध्धाय एक -शुद्रो की पहेली !

----------


## Akash78

अध्धाय एक -शुद्रो की पहेली

----------


## Akash78

फोरम पर पधारने वाले नए सदस्यों से अनुरोध है की वे इस पुस्तक को पडने के लिए फोरम के सदस्य बने !

----------


## Akash78

*फोरम पर पधारने वाले अतिथि सदस्यों से निवेदन है की वे इस पुस्तक को पड़ने के लिए ..फोरम पर अपना रजिस्ट्रेशन कर लेवे ! धन्यवाद !*
*
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8619*
*नमस्कार मित्रों ! यहाँ वोल्गा से गंगा ! .की कहानिया !!*राहुल संक्रत्यायन **

----------


## anushka

*आंबेडकर  की बकवास है यह किताब* 

*हमारे शास्त्रों में लिखा गया है कि "जन्म से हर व्यक्ति शुद्र होता है !"*

*इसका स्पष्ट सा अर्थ है कि जब तक कोई व्यक्ति किसी विशिष्ट क्षेत्र में विद्वत्ता (पांडित्य/निपुणता) हासिल नहीं कर लेता, वह शुद्र ही रहेगा !

तो फिर जो लोग अभी प्रयासरत हैं उनको स्वयं को शुद्र कहने में आपत्ति क्यूँ ??*

----------


## aawara

> *आंबेडकर  की बकवास है यह किताब* 
> 
> *हमारे शास्त्रों में लिखा गया है कि "जन्म से हर व्यक्ति शुद्र होता है !"*
> 
> *इसका स्पष्ट सा अर्थ है कि जब तक कोई व्यक्ति किसी विशिष्ट क्षेत्र में विद्वत्ता (पांडित्य/निपुणता) हासिल नहीं कर लेता, वह शुद्र ही रहेगा !
> 
> तो फिर जो लोग अभी प्रयासरत हैं उनको स्वयं को शुद्र कहने में आपत्ति क्यूँ ??*


*अभी तक तो आंबेडकर  और आकाश जी ,दोनों सही जा रहे हैं ............. वैसे आप किस  शास्त्र की बात कर रही हैं ,जरा नाम भी बताएं ..........या फिर किसी लेख की कहानी बता रहीं हैं..................तो एक लेख ही डाल दीजिये इस संदर्भ में ............................अतिशीघ् *

----------


## aawara

*
देखो दोस्त आकाश जी ,तिन वर्णों की बात तो ऋग्वेद में मिलती है पर शुद्र की नहीं ...........पुरुस सूक्त में शुद्र शब्द है ,पर वह प्रमाणिक नहीं है क्यूंकि उसे बहुत बाद में जोड़ा गया है , अत: यह  बतलाना    असम्भव  है की शूद्रों  का उद्गम क्या था .........तो आंबेडकर का यह कहना की " शुद्र उसी के भंडार हैं ,जिसकी मुख्या शाखा आगे चलकर क्षत्रिय जाती के रूप में विकसित हुई" , ये महज एक अनुमान है ................
*

----------


## Akash78

डा अम्बेडकर ने यह पुस्तक प्रामाणिक ग्रंथो के आधार पर ही लिखी है मित्र ''आवारा जी '' जैसे जैसे आगे बढेंगे ! आपको प्रश्नों का समाधान मिलते जायेगा ! यह जरूरी नहीं की सभी उन से सहमत ही हो ? आपको इस पुस्तक में वेद , पुराण और ब्राम्हण ग्रंथो की कई कहानिया प्रामणिक रूप से मिलेगी !  हमें ..इससे शुद्रो  के  प्रति डा आंबेडकर की सोच एवं खोज का पता चलता है !..

[SIZE=3]हमें ये जान लेना और समझ लेना आवश्यक है की .आम्बेडकर ने जिन शुद्रो की बात इस पुस्तक में उठाई है वे प्राचीन आर्य जाती के शुद्र है ! वर्तमान के दलित हरिजन बंधू नहीं ![/SIZE]

इनमे से कुछ '' शुद्र अछूत कब और कैसे बने '' इस पर डा आंबेडकर ने इसी पुस्तक का दूसरा भाग लिखा है '' अछूत कौन और क्यों ''? 

यदि फोरम के माननीय नियामकों ने साथ दिया तो इसे भी प्रस्तुत करने का प्रयास करूँगा ! सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए सभी मित्रों और सदस्यों को धन्यवाद !

----------


## Akash78

> अध्धाय एक -शुद्रो की पहेली 
> 
> Attachment 209212



नमस्कार मित्रों ! प्रस्तुत है अगला पृष्ठ!

----------


## Akash78

अध्धाय एक -शुद्रो की पहेली


**मनु ने अपने अग्रजो  का *

----------


## Akash78

अध्धाय एक -शुद्रो की पहेली

----------


## Akash78

अध्धाय एक -शुद्रो की पहेली

*इस पुस्तक को शास्त्रों के आधार पर ही लिखा गया है मित्र अनुष्का जी ! शायद आपने  पड़े हो ? यदि नहीं पड़े हो तो पदिये और एन्जॉय कीजिये ! निश्चित  रहे डा आम्बेडकर जैसे कानूनविद , अर्थ शास्त्री ,समाज शास्त्री  की लेखनी इतनी कमजोर नहीं है ! जिसे बकवास कह रही है आप ?..*

----------


## Akash78

अध्धाय एक -शुद्रो की पहेली

----------


## Akash78

अध्धाय एक -शुद्रो की पहेली

----------


## Akash78

फोरम पर पधारने वाले अतिथि सदस्यों से निवेदन है की वे इस पुस्तक को पड़ने के लिए ..फोरम पर अपना रजिस्ट्रेशन कर लेवे ! धन्यवाद !

----------


## Akash78

अध्धाय एक -शुद्रो की पहेली

----------


## amar2007

> *
> देखो दोस्त आकाश जी ,तिन वर्णों की बात तो ऋग्वेद में मिलती है पर शुद्र की नहीं ...........पुरुस सूक्त में शुद्र शब्द है ,पर वह प्रमाणिक नहीं है क्यूंकि उसे बहुत बाद में जोड़ा गया है , अत: यह  बतलाना    असम्भव  है की शूद्रों  का उद्गम क्या था .........तो आंबेडकर का यह कहना की " शुद्र उसी के भंडार हैं ,जिसकी मुख्या शाखा आगे चलकर क्षत्रिय जाती के रूप में विकसित हुई" , ये महज एक अनुमान है ................
> *



आवारा जी, वैसे ये बात तो सत्य है की आज के सूद्र ( ओ बी सी ) पहले के आर्य  छत्रिय ही हैं . जैसे सिद्धार्थ गौतम  के पिता के वंश ( शाक्य ) को पहले छत्रियों में गिना जाता था पर आज के समय में वो सुद्रों में गिने जाते हैं . इसी तरह आज के यादव , विस्वकर्मा , गुप्ता (गुप्त ) आदि भी पहले आर्य छत्रिय ही थे पर बाद में सूद्र बना दिए गए . प्राचीन छत्रियों के केवल दो ही वंश थे - सूर्यवंशी और चंद्रवंशी , पर आज के समय में आधुनिक अग्निकुल के छत्रियों को ही छत्रिय कहा जाता है .

----------


## Akash78

अध्धाय एक -शुद्रो की पहेली


मित्रों ऋग्वेद , एवं अन्य वेदों के साथ साथ शास्त्रों, पुराणों की कथाओ का आनंद लेते हुए पड़ें ! यह उन सबका बुद्धिवादी विश्लेषण है ! यहाँ किसी की भी धार्मिक भावनाओं को ठेस नहीं पहुचेगी ..पूर्वाग्रह रहित हो पढिये !

----------


## Akash78

अध्धाय एक -शुद्रो की पहेली


**यास्क का ग्रन्थ ''निरुक्त '' है **

----------


## Akash78

अध्धाय एक -शुद्रो की पहेली

----------


## Akash78

अध्धाय एक -शुद्रो की पहेली

----------


## Akash78

अध्धाय एक -शुद्रो की पहेली

----------


## Akash78

अध्धाय एक -शुद्रो की पहेली

----------


## Akash78

मित्रों ऋग्वेद , एवं अन्य वेदों के साथ साथ शास्त्रों, पुराणों की कथाओ का आनंद लेते हुए पड़ें ! यह उन सबका बुद्धिवादी विश्लेषण है ! यहाँ किसी की भी धार्मिक भावनाओं को ठेस नहीं पहुचेगी ..पूर्वाग्रह रहित हो पढिये !

----------


## Akash78

अध्धाय एक -शुद्रो की पहेली

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने




इसी के साथ अध्धाय एक -शुद्रो की पहेली......................... समाप्त हुआ ! ..........

----------


## master0141

आपका सूत्र तो कमल का है दोस्त बिना किसी की सुने इसे पूरा करना |

----------


## master0141

आपका सूत्र तो कमल का है दोस्त बिना किसी की सुने इसे पूरा करना |

----------


## Akash78

> आपका सूत्र तो कमाल  का है दोस्त बिना किसी की सुने इसे पूरा करना |


धन्यवाद मित्र ! प्रबंधन ने साथ  दिया तो इसे अवश्य पूरा किया जायेगा !
फोरम पर पधारने वाले नए सदस्यों  ने निवेदन है की वे इस पुस्तक को पडने के लिए फोरम के सदस्य बने !

----------


## Akash78

मित्रों ऋग्वेद , एवं अन्य वेदों के साथ साथ शास्त्रों, पुराणों की कथाओ का आनंद लेते हुए पड़ें ! यह  बुद्धिवादी विश्लेषण है ! यहाँ किसी की भी धार्मिक भावनाओं को ठेस नहीं पहुचेगी ..पूर्वाग्रह रहित हो पढिये !

----------


## arjun32

> धन्यवाद मित्र ! प्रबंधन ने साथ  दिया तो इसे अवश्य पूरा किया जायेगा !
> फोरम पर पधारने वाले नए सदस्यों  ने निवेदन है की वे इस पुस्तक को पडने के लिए फोरम के सदस्य बने !


आप बार- बार ये न कहें ----"अगर प्रबंधन साथ दे तो....."  आप अपना कार्य जारी रखें... पूर्वाग्रह से मुक्त होकर..... प्रबंधन पर शंका किये बिना... आपका कार्य प्रशंसनीय है.

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> मित्रों ऋग्वेद , एवं अन्य वेदों के साथ साथ शास्त्रों, पुराणों की कथाओ का आनंद लेते हुए पड़ें ! यह  बुद्धिवादी विश्लेषण है ! यहाँ किसी की भी धार्मिक भावनाओं को ठेस नहीं पहुचेगी ..पूर्वाग्रह रहित हो पढिये !


आकाश जी आप हमेशा की तरह आप छ गए हो.  बहुत उम्दा जानकारी है.. बात जानकारी की नहीं है आपकी म्हणत की है जो 
आप सबको उपलब्ध करा रहे है.  सच पूछिए एक बार मैंने  पुस्तकालय से ये किताब लाकर पढ़ी थी तो इंग्लिश में थे.  काफी समझ में आया काफी नहीं भी आया
आपने अनुवाद उपलभध कराया है बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया.......+++++++

----------


## MASTRAAM

*आकाश जी ,
इस जानकारी भरे सूत्र में लिए धन्यवाद 
भारत में शूद्रों के बारे में सबसे प्रामाणिक पुस्तक रामशरण शर्मा की " प्राचीन भारत में शूद्र " मानी जाती है , यदि संभव हो तो उसे भी उपलब्ध कराये |
आपका कार्य सराहनीय है |*

----------


## Akash78

> आप बार- बार ये न कहें ----"अगर प्रबंधन साथ दे तो....."  आप अपना कार्य जारी रखें... पूर्वाग्रह से मुक्त होकर..... प्रबंधन पर शंका किये बिना... आपका कार्य प्रशंसनीय है.


धन्यवाद मित्र !

----------


## Akash78

> आकाश जी आप हमेशा की तरह आप छ गए हो.  बहुत उम्दा जानकारी है.. बात जानकारी की नहीं है आपकी म्हणत की है जो 
> आप सबको उपलब्ध करा रहे है.  सच पूछिए एक बार मैंने  पुस्तकालय से ये किताब लाकर पढ़ी थी तो इंग्लिश में थे.  काफी समझ में आया काफी नहीं भी आया
> आपने अनुवाद उपलभध कराया है बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया.......+++++++


धन्यवाद मित्र !

----------


## Akash78

> *आकाश जी ,
> इस जानकारी भरे सूत्र में लिए धन्यवाद 
> भारत में शूद्रों के बारे में सबसे प्रामाणिक पुस्तक रामशरण शर्मा की " प्राचीन भारत में शूद्र " मानी जाती है , यदि संभव हो तो उसे भी उपलब्ध कराये |
> आपका कार्य सराहनीय है |*


मै खोजकर उपलब्ध कराने अथवा लिंक देने की कोशिश करूँगा !  *Sudron Ka Prachin Itihas By Ramsharan Sharma*
लिंक मिल गई है मित्र ....पढिये ...आन लाइन है ..सन्दर्भ ग्रंथो के सूचि देखिये 31 and 35 पर ''हू वेयर  दि शुद्राश ?'' भी उसमे सम्मिलित है !
*http://books.google.com/books?id=ym4...page&q&f=false*
* सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए सभी मित्रों को धन्यवाद !*

----------


## Akash78

*प्राचीन भारत का सामाजिक एवं आर्थिक इतिहास*
 By Om Prakash Prasad
सुधि पाठकों को पडने हेतु ..लिंक ..
*http://books.google.com/books?id=dPu...page&q&f=false

*

----------


## Akash78

अध्धाय -१ ...शुदो की पहेली ......समाप्त 


इसी के साथ अध्धाय एक -शुद्रो की पहेली......................... समाप्त हुआ ! ..........

----------


## Akash78

*शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?*
प्रस्तुत है-

*अध्ध्याय दो  - *शुद्रो की उत्पत्ति का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत**

----------


## Akash78

अध्ध्याय दो - *शुद्रो की उत्पत्ति का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ? 
अध्ध्याय - दो  *शुद्रो की उत्पत्ति का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
अध्ध्याय - दो *शुद्रो की उत्पत्ति का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
*फोरम पर पधारने वाले अतिथि सदस्यों से निवेदन है की वे इस पुस्तक को पड़ने के लिए ..फोरम पर अपना रजिस्ट्रेशन कर लेवे ! धन्यवाद !* 
अध्ध्याय - दो *शुद्रो की उत्पत्ति का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्ध्याय - दो *शुद्रो की उत्पत्ति का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*



*इसी के साथ अध्ध्याय - दो *शुद्रो की उत्पत्ति का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*........................ समाप्त हुआ ! .......*...

----------


## Akash78

*आप पड़ रहे भारतीय संविधान के प्रधान शिल्पकार  की कलम से लिखा  गया प्रबंध ग्रन्थ ......*
*शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?*

*अध्ध्याय – तीन  *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत** ..........अगली कड़ी ...शीघ्र ही ....................

----------


## devvrat

*
कालान्तर या इतिहास में कोन क्या था इसकी चर्चा तो सभी लगातार कर रहे है लेकिन हम वर्त्तमान में क्या है| इस पर सब मोन रहकर पुरानी बातो के लिए ही माथापच्ची कर रहे है विवाद कर रहे है और लड़ रहे है|
ब्रहामण का कर्म व गुण कहा गया है :- ज्ञान व विद्या का अर्जन व उस पर अनुसंधान व उसका दान, प्रसार. प्रदान 
उसके बदले में प्राप्त भिक्षा (जो भी शिष्य यथा शक्ति दे सके) से अपना गुजारा करना| 

(मुझे इस युग में कोई ब्राहमण द्रष्टिगोचर नही हो रहा है) 

क्षत्रिय: क्षत्रिय का स्वभाव वीरोचित होता है वह देश और धर्म के प्रति निष्ठावान होता है| वह निडर होता है उसे मरने से दर नही लगता है| इसलिए वह आम समाज में रहना पसंद नही करता है इसलिए वह सेना व सैन्य-बलों में ही अपनी आजीविका तलाशता है|
अथार्त जो सेना या सैन्य-बलों में नही है वह क्षत्रिय कैसे हो सकता है?
वैश्य व शुद्र 
में मेरे विचार से कोई फर्क नही है बस पैसे की उपलब्दता व अनुपलब्दता का ही अंतर है| 
अगर प्रयाप्त धन होता है तो व्यापार कर लेता है यदि धन नही है तो उसे अपनी योग्यता या शारीरक क्षमता के अनुसार किसी ना किसी के यहाँ नोकरी या मजदूरी ही करनी पड़ती है चाहे वह किसी भी जात में पैदा क्यों नही हुआ हो| 
*

----------


## Akash78

> *
> कालान्तर या इतिहास में कोन क्या था इसकी चर्चा तो सभी लगातार कर रहे है लेकिन हम वर्त्तमान में क्या है| इस पर सब मोन रहकर पुरानी बातो के लिए ही माथापच्ची कर रहे है विवाद कर रहे है और लड़ रहे है|
> ब्रहामण का कर्म व गुण कहा गया है :- ज्ञान व विद्या का अर्जन व उस पर अनुसंधान व उसका दान, प्रसार. प्रदान 
> उसके बदले में प्राप्त भिक्षा (जो भी शिष्य यथा शक्ति दे सके) से अपना गुजारा करना| 
> 
> (मुझे इस युग में कोई ब्राहमण द्रष्टिगोचर नही हो रहा है) 
> 
> क्षत्रिय: क्षत्रिय का स्वभाव वीरोचित होता है वह देश और धर्म के प्रति निष्ठावान होता है| वह निडर होता है उसे मरने से दर नही लगता है| इसलिए वह आम समाज में रहना पसंद नही करता है इसलिए वह सेना व सैन्य-बलों में ही अपनी आजीविका तलाशता है|
> अथार्त जो सेना या सैन्य-बलों में नही है वह क्षत्रिय कैसे हो सकता है?
> ...


जो कौम अपना इतिहास नहीं जानती वो अपना इतिहास नहीं बना सकती ..दोस्त ....यही कारण है की आज तक इस हिंदू समाज का ..७५ % से लेकर ८० % तक ..विशेषकर आम .. ओ बी सी . {शुद्र वर्ग } ,,सामाजिक , आर्थिक , राजनितिक अवाम सामाजिक रूप से पिछड़ा हुआ है ....दलितो {हरिज़नो } .हिंदू धर्म से परिवर्तित हुए मुसल्म्मान भाइयो की स्थिति ...तो ग्रामीण छेत्रो में आज भी बदतर है ...

----------


## master0141

> जो कौम अपना इतिहास नहीं जानती वो अपना इतिहास नहीं बना सकती ..दोस्त ....यही कारण है की आज तक इस हिंदू समाज का ..७५ % से लेकर ८० % तक ..विशेषकर आम .. ओ बी सी . {शुद्र वर्ग } ,,सामाजिक , आर्थिक , राजनितिक अवाम सामाजिक रूप से पिछड़ा हुआ है ....दलितो {हरिज़नो } .हिंदू धर्म से परिवर्तित हुए मुसल्म्मान भाइयो की स्थिति ...तो ग्रामीण छेत्रो में आज भी बदतर है ...


_
बिलकुल सही बात है जो लोग आपना इतिहास नहीं जानते वो अपना इतिहास नहीं बना सकते |_

----------


## Akash78

*WHO WERE THE SHUDRAS ?
HOW THEY COME TO BE THE FORTH VARN OF INDO-ARYAN SOCIETY ?

http://books.google.com/books?id=nAq...page&q&f=false

DEAR FRIENDS ...JUST CHECK IT UP......................*

----------


## Akash78

*जेद अवेस्ता पेज -38 ,असुर पेज -42 ,अस्प्रस्यता पेज 43  पड़ें ....सामाजिक विज्ञान विश्वकोष ..{शिव गोपाल मिश्र]}

http://books.google.co.in/books?id=M...%A4%BE&f=false*

----------


## Akash78

*श्रीमद वाल्मीकि रामायण {चतुर्वेदी द्वारका प्रसाद शर्मा }प्रथम संकरण १९२७ -मूल संस्कृत और हिंदी अनुवाद सहित पड़ने / डाउनलोड करने के लिए लिंक -

http://hinduebooks.blogspot.com/


यदि ये लिंक आपको पसंद आये तो धन्यवाद  कीजियेगा !

आकाश 78*

----------


## Akash78

मनुस्मृति[पंडित गिरिजा प्रसाद द्विवेदी ]प्रथम संसकरण १९१७ ...संस्कृत और हिंदी अनुवाद सहित पड़ने / डाउनलोड करने के लिए लिंक -

http://www.apnihindi.com/2011/01/blog-post_14.html


Pressing Thanks/Llike ..... will be a great honor to me and do file in the reputation report if you find the post useful.
Regards,

आकाश 78

----------


## Akash78

*आप पड़ रहे भारतीय संविधान के प्रधान शिल्पकार की कलम से लिखा गया प्रबंध ग्रन्थ ......*
शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?

अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत* ..........अगली कड़ी

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

*शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत**

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

*शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत**

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत* 

*मनुस्मृति[पंडित गिरिजा प्रसाद द्विवेदी ]प्रथम संसकरण १९१७ ...संस्कृत और हिंदी अनुवाद सहित पड़ने / डाउनलोड करने के लिए लिंक -

http://www.apnihindi.com/2011/01/blog-post_14.html*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत* 


*मनुस्मृति[पंडित गिरिजा प्रसाद द्विवेदी ]प्रथम संसकरण १९१७ ...संस्कृत और हिंदी अनुवाद सहित पड़ने / डाउनलोड करने के लिए लिंक -

http://www.apnihindi.com/2011/01/blog-post_14.html*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत* 


''हिंदू जाति का उत्थान और पतन '' *लेखक- आचार्य रजनीकांत शास्त्री* 
लिंक -
*http://www.apnihindi.com/2011/08/blog-post_6907.html*

*http://adf.ly/633927/http://www.mult...com/RK28JG5D22*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

*शुद्र कौन थे ?*
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्ध्याय – तीन *शुद्रो की स्थिती का ब्राम्हणवादी सिद्धांत*


*श्रीमद वाल्मीकि रामायण {चतुर्वेदी द्वारका प्रसाद शर्मा }प्रथम संकरण १९२७ -मूल संस्कृत और हिंदी अनुवाद सहित पड़ने / डाउनलोड करने के लिए लिंक -

http://hinduebooks.blogspot.com/


मनुस्मृति[पंडित गिरिजा प्रसाद द्विवेदी ]प्रथम संसकरण १९१७ ...संस्कृत और हिंदी अनुवाद सहित पड़ने / डाउनलोड करने के लिए लिंक -

http://www.apnihindi.com/2011/01/blog-post_14.html

''हिंदू जाति का उत्थान और पतन '' लेखक- आचार्य रजनीकांत शास्त्री 
लिंक -
http://www.apnihindi.com/2011/08/blog-post_6907.html

http://adf.ly/633927/http://www.mult...com/RK28JG5D22

जेद अवेस्ता पेज -38 ,असुर पेज -42 ,अस्प्रस्यता पेज 43 पड़ें ....सामाजिक विज्ञान विश्वकोष ..{शिव गोपाल मिश्र]}

http://books.google.co.in/books?id=M...%A4%BE&f=false

WHO WERE THE SHUDRAS ?
HOW THEY COME TO BE THE FORTH VARN OF INDO-ARYAN SOCIETY ?

http://books.google.com/books?id=nAq...page&q&f=false

DEAR FRIENDS ...JUST CHECK IT UP......................

यदि ये लिंक आपको पसंद आये तो धन्यवाद कीजियेगा !

आकाश 78

*

----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत बढिया जानकारी वर्धक सूत्र , लगे रहो मित्र ......*

----------


## Akash78

*आप पढ़ रहे भारतीय संविधान के प्रधान शिल्पकार  की कलम से लिखा  गया प्रबंध ग्रन्थ ......*
*शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?*
फोरम पर पधारने वाले अतिथि सदस्यों से निवेदन है की वे इस पुस्तक को पढ़ने के लिए ..फोरम पर अपना रजिस्ट्रेशन कर लेवे ! धन्यवाद ! 
*अध्ध्याय – चार  *शुद्र बनाम आर्य **

----------


## Akash78

*शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?*
अध्ध्याय – चार *शुद्र बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

*शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्ध्याय – चार *शुद्र बनाम आर्य *
*

----------


## Akash78

*शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्ध्याय – चार *शुद्र बनाम आर्य *
*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्ध्याय – चार *शुद्र बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्ध्याय – चार *शुद्र बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्ध्याय – चार *शुद्र बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्ध्याय – चार *शुद्र बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्ध्याय – चार *शुद्र बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्ध्याय – चार *शुद्र बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्ध्याय – चार *शुद्र बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – चार *शुद्र बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – चार *शुद्र बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – चार *शुद्र बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – चार *शुद्र बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – चार *शुद्र बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – चार *शुद्र बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – चार *शुद्र बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – चार *शुद्र बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – चार *शुद्र बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

*श्रीमद वाल्मीकि रामायण {चतुर्वेदी द्वारका प्रसाद शर्मा }प्रथम संकरण १९२७ -मूल संस्कृत और हिंदी अनुवाद सहित पड़ने / डाउनलोड करने के लिए लिंक -

http://hinduebooks.blogspot.com/


मनुस्मृति[पंडित गिरिजा प्रसाद द्विवेदी ]प्रथम संसकरण १९१७ ...संस्कृत और हिंदी अनुवाद सहित पड़ने / डाउनलोड करने के लिए लिंक -

http://www.apnihindi.com/2011/01/blog-post_14.html

''हिंदू जाति का उत्थान और पतन '' लेखक- आचार्य रजनीकांत शास्त्री 
लिंक -
http://www.apnihindi.com/2011/08/blog-post_6907.html

http://adf.ly/633927/http://www.mult...com/RK28JG5D22

जेद अवेस्ता पेज -38 ,असुर पेज -42 ,अस्प्रस्यता पेज 43 पड़ें ....सामाजिक विज्ञान विश्वकोष ..{शिव गोपाल मिश्र]}
Sāmājika vigyāna viśwakośa By Sheo Gopal Mishra

http://books.google.com/books?id=MBD...%A4%BE&f=false

WHO WERE THE SHUDRAS ?
HOW THEY COME TO BE THE FORTH VARN OF INDO-ARYAN SOCIETY ?
http://books.google.com/books?id=nAq...page&q&f=false

DEAR FRIENDS ...JUST CHECK IT UP......................

यदि ये लिंक आपको पसंद आये तो धन्यवाद कीजियेगा !

आकाश 78

*

----------


## Akash78

आप पढ़ रहे भारतीय संविधान के प्रधान शिल्पकार  की कलम से लिखा  गया प्रबंध ग्रन्थ ......
शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
(संसार के प्राचीनतम ग्रन्थ ऋग्वेद पर आधारित )
फोरम पर पधारने वाले अतिथि सदस्यों से निवेदन है की वे इस पुस्तक को पढ़ने के लिए ..फोरम पर अपना रजिस्ट्रेशन कर लेवे ! धन्यवाद ! 

अध्ध्याय – पाँच  *आर्यों बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – पाँच *आर्यों बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – पाँच *आर्यों बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – पाँच *आर्यों बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – पाँच *आर्यों बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – पाँच *आर्यों बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – पाँच *आर्यों बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – पाँच *आर्यों बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – पाँच *आर्यों बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – पाँच *आर्यों बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – पाँच *आर्यों बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – पाँच *आर्यों बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – पाँच *आर्यों बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – पाँच *आर्यों बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – पाँच *आर्यों बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – पाँच *आर्यों बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय – पाँच *आर्यों बनाम आर्य *

----------


## Akash78

आप पढ़ रहे भारतीय संविधान के प्रधान शिल्पकार  की कलम से लिखा  गया प्रबंध ग्रन्थ ......
शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
इसी के साथ अध्याय – पाँच *आर्यों बनाम आर्य * समाप्त होता है ! 
आगामी कड़ी में ......अगला अध्याय – *शुद्र एवं दास* शीघ्र ही ....

----------


## Akash78

(संसार के प्राचीनतम ग्रन्थ ऋग्वेद पर आधारित )

आप पढ़ रहे भारतीय संविधान के प्रधान शिल्पकार की कलम से लिखा गया प्रबंध ग्रन्थ .....
    शुद्र कौन थे ?
    वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
   (संसार के प्राचीनतम ग्रन्थ ऋग्वेद पर आधारित )

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
 अध्याय छ: – *शुद्र एवं दास*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय छ: – *शुद्र एवं दास*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय छ: – *शुद्र एवं दास*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय छ: – *शुद्र एवं दास*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय छ: – *शुद्र एवं दास*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय छ: – *शुद्र एवं दास*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय छ: – *शुद्र एवं दास*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय छ: – *शुद्र एवं दास*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय छ: – *शुद्र एवं दास*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय छ: – *शुद्र एवं दास*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय छ: – *शुद्र एवं दास*

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय छ: – *शुद्र एवं दास*

----------


## Akash78

(संसार के प्राचीनतम ग्रन्थ ऋग्वेद पर आधारित )
आप पढ़ रहे भारतीय संविधान के प्रधान शिल्पकार की कलम से लिखा गया प्रबंध ग्रन्थ .....
    शुद्र कौन थे ?
    वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?


प्रस्तुत है आगामी कड़ी में - अध्याय -सात **शुद्र क्षत्रिय थे **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -सात **शुद्र क्षत्रिय थे **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -सात **शुद्र क्षत्रिय थे **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -सात **शुद्र क्षत्रिय थे **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -सात **शुद्र क्षत्रिय थे **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -सात **शुद्र क्षत्रिय थे **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -सात **शुद्र क्षत्रिय थे **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -सात **शुद्र क्षत्रिय थे **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -सात **शुद्र क्षत्रिय थे **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -सात **शुद्र क्षत्रिय थे **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -सात **शुद्र क्षत्रिय थे **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -सात **शुद्र क्षत्रिय थे **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -सात **शुद्र क्षत्रिय थे **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -सात **शुद्र क्षत्रिय थे **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -सात **शुद्र क्षत्रिय थे **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -सात **शुद्र क्षत्रिय थे **

----------


## Akash78

भारत का नाम भारत क्यों रखा गया जानिये !

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -सात **शुद्र क्षत्रिय थे **

----------


## Akash78

भारत का नाम भारत क्यों पड़ा ! जानिये !

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -सात **शुद्र क्षत्रिय थे **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -सात **शुद्र क्षत्रिय थे **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -सात **शुद्र क्षत्रिय थे **

----------


## Akash78

आप पढ़ रहे भारतीय संविधान के प्रधान शिल्पकार  की कलम से लिखा  गया प्रबंध ग्रन्थ ......   (संसार के प्राचीनतम ग्रन्थ ऋग्वेद पर आधारित )
शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
फोरम पर पधारने वाले अतिथि सदस्यों से निवेदन है की वे इस पुस्तक को पढ़ने के लिए ..फोरम पर अपना रजिस्ट्रेशन कर लेवे ! धन्यवाद !

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -आठ **वर्णों की संख्या –तीन अथवा चार**

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -आठ **वर्णों की संख्या –तीन अथवा चार**

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -आठ **वर्णों की संख्या –तीन अथवा चार**

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -आठ **वर्णों की संख्या –तीन अथवा चार**

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -आठ **वर्णों की संख्या –तीन अथवा चार**

----------


## Akash78

*शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -आठ **वर्णों की संख्या –तीन अथवा चार***

----------


## Akash78

*शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -आठ **वर्णों की संख्या –तीन अथवा चार***

----------


## Akash78

आप पढ़ रहे भारतीय संविधान के प्रधान शिल्पकार की कलम से लिखा गया प्रबंध ग्रन्थ ...... (संसार के प्राचीनतम ग्रन्थ ऋग्वेद पर आधारित )
शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
फोरम पर पधारने वाले अतिथि सदस्यों से निवेदन है की वे इस पुस्तक को पढ़ने के लिए ..फोरम पर अपना रजिस्ट्रेशन कर लेवे ! धन्यवाद !

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -नौ **ब्राम्हण बनाम शुद्र **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -नौ **ब्राम्हण बनाम शुद्र **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -नौ **ब्राम्हण बनाम शुद्र **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -नौ **ब्राम्हण बनाम शुद्र **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -नौ **ब्राम्हण बनाम शुद्र **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -नौ **ब्राम्हण बनाम शुद्र **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -नौ **ब्राम्हण बनाम शुद्र **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -नौ **ब्राम्हण बनाम शुद्र **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -नौ **ब्राम्हण बनाम शुद्र **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -नौ **ब्राम्हण बनाम शुद्र **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -नौ **ब्राम्हण बनाम शुद्र **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -नौ **ब्राम्हण बनाम शुद्र **

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय -नौ **ब्राम्हण बनाम शुद्र **

----------


## GForce

बन्धु ! अनुपम कृति है यह ! क्या आप इसे पीडीएफ प्रारूप में भी प्रस्तुत कर सकते हैं ! मुझ सदृश अनेक सदस्य इसके लिए आपके आभारी रहेंगे ! धन्यवाद !

----------


## Akash78

नमस्कार बंधु ! यह पुस्तक नेट पर हिंदी में उपलब्ध नहीं है ! इंग्लिश में पढ़ना चाहे तो इस सूत्र के प्रथम पृष्ठ की प्रविष्ठी क्रमांक ६ पर लिंक दी गई है ! गूगल सर्च  कर के  भी देख लीजिए ! 
इसका हिंदी अनुवाद  मैंने  दो खंडों में स्केन कर के रखा  हुआ  है ! अध्याय १ से ६ तक 70.2 MB  तथा अध्याय  ७ से ११ तक 70.2 MB  है ! इस फोरम पर इतनी बड़ी PDF फाइल अपलोड की सुविधा नहीं है !
वैसे आप इस पुस्तक के सभी पेजों की कापी कर के विंडो रार फाइल में या वर्ल्ड फाइल में कापी कर के एक साथ कर सकते है !
सूत्र भ्रमण एवं हौसला अफजाई  के लिए धन्यवाद !

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?

----------


## Akash78

इसी के साथ अध्याय नौ-ब्राम्हण बनाम शुद्र समाप्त होता है !

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण * अगली कड़ी में .....शीघ्र ही ......

----------


## Akash78

आप पढ़ रहे भारतीय संविधान के प्रधान शिल्पकार की कलम से लिखा गया प्रबंध ग्रन्थ ...... (संसार के प्राचीनतम ग्रन्थ ऋग्वेद पर आधारित )
शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
फोरम पर पधारने वाले अतिथि सदस्यों से निवेदन है की वे इस पुस्तक को पढ़ने के लिए ..फोरम पर अपना रजिस्ट्रेशन कर लेवे ! धन्यवाद ! 
अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण * अगली कड़ी में .....शीघ्र ही ....

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

आप पढ़ रहे भारतीय संविधान के प्रधान शिल्पकार [भारत रत्न डाँ भीमराव अम्बेडकर ] की कलम से लिखा गया प्रबंध ग्रन्थ ...... (संसार के प्राचीनतम ग्रन्थ ऋग्वेद पर आधारित )
शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
फोरम पर पधारने वाले अतिथि सदस्यों से निवेदन है की वे इस पुस्तक को पढ़ने के लिए ..फोरम पर अपना रजिस्ट्रेशन कर लेवे ! धन्यवाद ! 
आप इस पुस्तक के सभी पेजों की क्रमवार कापी कर वर्ल्ड फाइल में एक साथ पेस्ट कर एक फोल्डर बना ले –आपको पढ़ने में सुविधाजनक होगा ,क्यों कि अक्षर भी बड़े नजर आयेंगे ! इस प्रकार आप इस पुस्तक को इत्मीनान से कभी भी पढ़ सकते है !
धन्यवाद !

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Rajeev

मैंने 8वी कक्षा में इस पुस्तक के बारे में पढ़ा था, धन्यवाद आकाश जी इस पुस्तक को इस सूत्र में प्रकाशित करने के लिए |
ज्ञानवर्धक पुस्तक के लिए रेपो++ स्वीकार करे |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

> मैंने 8वी कक्षा में इस पुस्तक के बारे में पढ़ा था, धन्यवाद आकाश जी इस पुस्तक को इस सूत्र में प्रकाशित करने के लिए |
> ज्ञानवर्धक पुस्तक के लिए रेपो++ स्वीकार करे |
> धन्यवाद |


धन्यवाद मित्र ! यह पुस्तक हिंदी में ऑन-लाइन अथवा पी डी एफ में उपलब्ध नहीं होने के कारण मेरे द्वारा यह प्रयास किया गया है ! हौसला अफजाई के लिए एवं सूत्र भ्रमण  के लिए पुनः आभार !

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय दस -*शुद्रो का निम्नीकरण *

----------


## Akash78

आप पढ़ रहे भारतीय संविधान के प्रधान शिल्पकार [भारत रत्न डाँ भीमराव अम्बेडकर ] की कलम से लिखा गया प्रबंध ग्रन्थ ...... (संसार के प्राचीनतम ग्रन्थ ऋग्वेद पर आधारित )
शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
फोरम पर पधारने वाले अतिथि सदस्यों से निवेदन है की वे इस पुस्तक को पढ़ने के लिए ..फोरम पर अपना रजिस्ट्रेशन कर लेवे ! धन्यवाद !
आप इस पुस्तक के सभी पेजों की क्रमवार कापी कर वर्ल्ड फाइल में एक साथ पेस्ट कर एक फोल्डर बना ले –आपको पढ़ने में सुविधाजनक होगा ,क्यों कि अक्षर भी बड़े नजर आयेंगे ! इस प्रकार आप इस पुस्तक को इत्मीनान से कभी भी पढ़ सकते है !
धन्यवाद !

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय ग्यारह-*समाधान की कथा *
अगली कड़ी में .................

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय ग्यारह-*समाधान की कथा *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय ग्यारह-*समाधान की कथा *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय ग्यारह-*समाधान की कथा *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय ग्यारह-*समाधान की कथा *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय ग्यारह-*समाधान की कथा *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय ग्यारह-*समाधान की कथा *

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय ग्यारह-*समाधान की कथा *

----------


## Akash78

डा आंबेडकर की लिखी गई पुस्तकों के लिए लिंक -

*http://drambedkarbooks.wordpress.com...mbedkar-books/*

----------


## Akash78

*Concrete Steps By Indian Industry On Affirmative Action For Scheduled Castes ...
By Dr. Ambedkar
शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?


WHO WERE THE SHUDRAS ?

http://books.google.com/books?id=nAq...page&q&f=false

*
*अस्पृश्य कौन और क्यों ?

The Untouchables

http://books.google.com/books?id=iH2...page&q&f=false*

----------


## Akash78

*भारत रत्न डाँ भीमराव अम्बेडकर के इस प्रबंध ग्रन्थ का दुसरा भाग -*
*अस्पृश्य कौन और क्यों ?

The Untouchables

http://books.google.com/books?id=iH2...page&q&f=false

अर्थात =

"अछूत: वे कौन थे और अछूत कैसे बन गए?" का सार संक्षेप पढ़िये इस जगह..

अछूत कौन थे?

http://nirmal-anand.blogspot.com/search/label/अछूत कौन थे*

प्रस्तावना:
यह पुस्तक मेरी पुस्तक दि शूद्र-हू दे वर एंड हाउ दे केम टु बि दि फ़ोर्थ वर्ण ऑफ़ इंडो आर्यन सोसायटी,[ शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ]जिसका प्रकाशन १९४६ में हुआ था, का अंतः परिणाम है। शूद्रों के अतिरिक्त हिंदू सभ्यता ने तीन अन्य सामजिक वर्गों  को भी उत्पन्न किया किन्तु उनके अस्तित्व की ओर विचारकों द्वारा वांछित ध्यान नहीं दिया गया है। ये वर्ग हैं :-

१. जरायम पेशेवर कबीले, जिनकी संख्या लगभग दो करोड़ है।
२. आदिम जातियां, जिनकी संख्या लगभग डेढ़ करोड़ है।
३. अछूत जिनकी संख्या लगभग पाँच करोड़ है।

इन वर्गों की उत्पत्ति के विषय में अनुसंधान अभी हुआ ही नहीं है। इस पुस्तकमें एक सबसे अभागे वर्ग अछूतों की दशा पर प्रकाश डाला गया है। अछूतों की संख्या तीनों में सर्वाधिक है, उनका अस्तित्व भी सर्वाधिक अस्वाभाविक है। फिर भी उनकी उत्पत्ति के विषय में कोई जानकारी इकट्ठी नहीं की गई। यह बात पूरी तरह से समझी जा सकती है कि हिंदुओं ने यह कष्ट क्यों नहीं उठाया। पुराने रूढि़वादी हिन्दू तो इसकी कल्पना भी नहीं करते कि छुआछूत बरतने में कोई दोष भी है। वे इसे सामान्य और स्वाभाविक कहते हैं और न ही इसका उन्हे कोई पछतावा है और न ही उनके पास इसका कोई स्पष्टी करण है। नए ज़माने का हिंदू ग़लती का एहसास करता है परंतु वह सार्वजनिक रूप से इस पर चर्चा करने से कतराता है कि कहीं विदेशियो के सामने हिन्दू सभ्यता की पोल न खुल जाय कि यह ऐसी निन्दनीय तथा विषैली सामाजिक व्यवस्था है

.. यह पुस्तक मुख्य प्रश्न के सभी पहलुओं पर ही प्रकाश नहीं डालती वरन अस्पृश्यता की उत्पत्ति से सम्बन्धित सभी प्रश्नों पर भी विचार करती है.. जैसे अछूत गाँवो के सिरों पर ही क्यों रहते है? गाय का मांस खाने से कोई अछूत कैसे बन गया? क्या हिन्दुओं ने कभी गोमांस नहीं खाया? गैर-ब्राह्मणों ने गोमांस भक्षण क्यों त्याग दिया? ब्राह्मण शाकाहारी क्यों बने? हो सकता है इस पुस्तक में उन प्रश्नों के उत्तर पढ़ कर सब के मुँह लटक जायं। फिर भी यह पता चलेगा कि यह पुस्तक पुरानी बातों पर नई दृष्टि से विचार करने का प्रयास अवश्य है..

.. अछूतों की उत्पत्ति की खोज करने और तत्सम्बंधी समस्याओ के बारे में मुझे कुछ सूत्र नहीं मिले हैं। यह सत्य है कि मैं ऐसा अकेला ही व्यक्ति नहीं हूँ जिसे इस समस्या से जूझना पड़ा है। प्राचीन भारत के सभी अध्येताओं के सामने यह कठिनाई आती है..

.. यह एक दुःखद बात है किंतु कोई चारा भी नहीं है। प्रश्न यह है कि इतिहास का विद्यार्थी क्या करे। क्या वह झक मार कर अपने हाथ खड़े कर दे और तब तक बैठा रहे जब तक खोए सूत्र नहीं मिल जाते? मेरे विचार में नहीं। मैं सोचता हूँ ऐसे मामलों में उसे अपनी कल्पनाशक्ति और अंतःदृष्टिसे काम लेना चाहिये ताकि टूटे हुए सूत्र जुड़ सकें और कोई स्थानापन्न प्राकलन मान लेना चाहिये ताकि ज्ञात तथ्यों और टूटी हुई कडि़यों को जोड़ा जा सके। मैं स्वीकार करता हूँ कि हाथ पर हाथ रख कर बैठ जाने के बजाय मैंने टूटे सूत्रों को जोड़ने के लिए यही मार्ग अपनाया है..

.. मेरे आलोचक इस बात पर ध्यान दें कि मैं अपनी कृति को अंतिम मानने का दावा नहीं करता। मैं उनसे नहीं कहूँगा कि वे इसे अंतिम निर्णय माने लें। मैं उनके निर्णय को प्रभावित नहीं करना चाहता।वे अपना स्वतंत्र निर्णय लें.. मेरी अपने आलोचकों से यही आकांक्षा है कि वे इस पर निष्पक्ष दृष्टिपात करेंगे।

----------


## Akash78

अभी आप पढ़ रहे भारतीय संविधान के प्रधान शिल्पकार [भारत रत्न डाँ भीमराव अम्बेडकर ] की कलम से लिखा गया प्रबंध ग्रन्थ ...... (संसार के प्राचीनतम ग्रन्थ ऋग्वेद पर आधारित )
शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
फोरम पर पधारने वाले अतिथि सदस्यों से निवेदन है की वे इस पुस्तक को पढ़ने के लिए ..फोरम पर अपना रजिस्ट्रेशन कर लेवे ! धन्यवाद !

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय ग्यारह-*समाधान की कथा *

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय ग्यारह-*समाधान की कथा *

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय ग्यारह-*समाधान की कथा *

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय ग्यारह-*समाधान की कथा *

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय ग्यारह-*समाधान की कथा *

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय ग्यारह-*समाधान की कथा *


मनुस्मृति[पंडित गिरिजा प्रसाद द्विवेदी ]प्रथम संसकरण १९१७ ...संस्कृत और हिंदी अनुवाद सहित पड़ने / डाउनलोड करने के लिए लिंक -

*http://www.apnihindi.com/2011/01/blog-post_14.html*

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय ग्यारह-*समाधान की कथा *

----------


## Akash78

*समाधान की कथा *

----------


## Akash78

*समाधान की कथा *

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय - ग्यारह 
*समाधान की कथा *

इसी के साथ यह अध्याय-ग्यारह *समाधान की कथा * समाप्त होता है ...

----------


## Akash78

आप पढ़ रहे भारतीय संविधान के प्रधान शिल्पकार [भारत रत्न डाँ भीमराव अम्बेडकर ] की कलम से लिखा गया प्रबंध ग्रन्थ ...... (संसार के प्राचीनतम ग्रन्थ ऋग्वेद पर आधारित )
शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
फोरम पर पधारने वाले अतिथि सदस्यों से निवेदन है की वे इस पुस्तक को पढ़ने के लिए ..फोरम पर अपना रजिस्ट्रेशन कर लेवे ! धन्यवाद ! 
आप इस पुस्तक के सभी पेजों की क्रमवार  कापी कर  वर्ल्ड फाइल में  एक साथ  पेस्ट  कर एक फोल्डर बना ले –आपको पढ़ने में सुविधाजनक होगा ,क्यों कि अक्षर भी बड़े नजर आयेंगे ! इस प्रकार आप इस पुस्तक को इत्मीनान से कभी भी पढ़ सकते है !
धन्यवाद !

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे ?
वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
अध्याय-बारह *सिद्धांत का परीक्षण*

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय-बारह *सिद्धांत का परीक्षण*

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय-बारह *सिद्धांत का परीक्षण*

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय-बारह *सिद्धांत का परीक्षण*

----------


## Akash78

अध्याय-बारह *सिद्धांत का परीक्षण*

----------


## Akash78

ऋग्वेद में ''अर्य '' शब्द के सन्दर्भ -

----------


## Akash78

WHO WERE THE SHUDRAS ?

*http://www.ambedkar.org/ambcd/38A.%2...%20Preface.htm*

----------

